# Cafepress or Spreadshirt?



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi all,

Ok, I know there's a couple of "Cafepress VS. Spreadshirt" threads here, but I've some queries of my own, and I'm having a big problem deciding which to use.

Here's my points of views:

Cafepress

-Been hearing lots of negative stories about their printing quality and their printing quality gives me jitters

-Easy to integrate CP store into your own website as there's 3rd-party scripts built for this function

-Has a robust support forum and is reliable

-Ships products to almost every country worldwide and almost everyone in the world can sell their products there


Spreadshirt

-overall storefront interface is clean and very "Web 2.0" 

-provides flex and DTG printing and have heard many great things about their printing quality, including the video here

-offers the black messenger bag and canvas shoes for us to customize, which are very attractive and has potential

-premium membership gives us the advantage of putting our own logos and brands onto each product package sent to the customer, instead of something that says "Cafepress.com".....branding is very important!

-allows you to customize the store only if you buy premium membership, which is rather expensive at US$10 per month

-ships mainly to major Western countries and a couple of Asian countries; only people in supported countries can sell there, although you can choose to get paid by PayPal

Each one seems to have its own irresistible benefits which I totally like and I can't decide which is better for me.
I was thinking how great it would be if the two of them can merge together!

If anyone has tried both before, do let me know and everyone please gimme your views as well.

Thanks!
Xeon


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Why not try them both and see which one works best for YOU.

As you've said, there will be people that are totally happy with spreadshirt and people that are totally happy with cafepress (and people that love both).

I've used both and I think they both provide great services. It's all up to your preference.

Your biggest mistake would be to do nothing instead of to just click and try it out 

Both CafePress and Spreadshirt use DTG printing. CafePress has been doing DTG longer than spreadshirt.

Maybe if you had a specific question about either service, people could answer those for you


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks Rodney, but I've decided to use SS.
I visited their site these few days and participate in the forums.

I've since decided to go with vector and flex/flock because the quality seems to rival or even surpass that of screen printing!
Also, add the idea of writable t-shirts, glow in the dark, glitters etc., and I'm totally sold.
And they also lets you print on both sides of the lower sleeve, as well as *almost* everywhere on the shirt, which is really cool.

Lastly, if you're a premium member, they also add your custom logo on the invoices and package for branding and professional purposes, which is cool.

Sorry if I sound like I'm working for SS, but I just need to rant about this **it.
I should have spend my $$$ on them in the beginning instead of paying US$60+ for a full-year premium shop at CP.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I do like the flock printing at spreadshirt. It's one of my favorite things about their service

As long as your designs aren't multi colored, it shouldn't be too much of a problem.

When you start adding multiple colors (solid blocks for the vector stuff) and multiple location prints, the pricing of the t-shirts gets up there a bit.


----------

